# Paying to see the doctor



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have seen this in the Spanish press, but was unable to find anything in English. I think it's something immigrants in Italy need to know about.

The text also reintroduces the copay health system and does so without mercy. As from Monday, the Italians have to pay 10 euros to visit a specialist and 25 euros for use of emergency services that do not require hospitalization.

Original text
El texto reintroduce además el copago sanitario y lo hace sin piedad; desde el lunes, los italianos tendrán que pagar 10 euros por visitar a un especialista y 25 euros por usar las urgencias que no requieran ingreso hospitalario.


----------

